# Tiny t-track bit or some other approach?



## thomen (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi I'm new to routing but am planning on doing a lot more of it!

I have a small project where I wanted to use some t-molding on some mdf for a games cabinet.

The t molding requires a cutting bit of 1/16" 

To make matters slightly complicated I wanted to use a t-track bit instead so I could route out a channel underneath the slot that is about 1/2" wide to slide an led lighting strip under.

I was wondering how I might go about approach this job as the vertical slot opening is tiny at 1/16" but the horizontal channel underneath is quite large..

Thanks for your time


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Make it in two pieces. half the thickness of wood with the wider slot cut in, then overlay the next thickness of wood with the 1/16" slot.


----------



## thomen (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! unfortunately it is a curved piece.. the side of an arcade machine so recreating the curves might be tough


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Only other option is cut it from the rear. the 1/16" slot first. then widen the slot.
You wont find a 1/16" T slot cutter. Edit... just looked at that drawing closely. you cant cut from the rear.
So go back to making the side from 2 panels, with a stepped rebate in each, so when glued together you have the finished slot.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Thomen and welcome. One of the reasons we encourage people to fill out their personal profile is so that we know what you have to work with and what experience you have. I'm still not certain what you are trying to do. Is the 1/16" slot on the side of the side piece or on the curved edge? If it's on the curved edge then you will need a slotting cutter to do that. If it's on the side then you'll have to use a 1/16" straight bit and you'll need to make a template that gives you the amount of offset from the edge you plus the diameter of a guide bushing which you will need for following the template Understanding Guide Bushings . You will also need a template to follow for the t track channel. One thing to keep in mind with t track bits is that they usually are started at the edge and end at the edge. Otherwise you end up with a plunge hole and exit hole which are much wider than the slot is. These are hard to hide.

You can't post links yet but you can post any drawing or picture file from your own computer. That would include something sketched and scanned.


----------



## thomen (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks so much for the replies and making me feel welcome!

The t molding goes in the side like the pics attached see the white t molding in the curve

I'd like to install it but have a channel under for lights


----------



## thomen (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm so silly!I could just cut a half inch groove all the way around and then fill it with resin and then cut my 1-16 groove after!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thomen to install a t molding as shown I would use a slotting cutter. The bearing on it will follow any curve you have to go around. 2'' Freud 63-100 Slotting Cutter Router Bit | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware You may find that it helps to warm the molding up with a heat gun to get it to follow the curves.


----------

